# Me being Eaten Alive by tiels



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

i all ways go into everybodys side in the aviary to say hello well this what the tiels did to me i think they wanted to eat me lol sorry for many pics


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL. They sure do love you. 

Awesome photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

~ attack of the killer tiels ~ lol 

Great pics


----------



## RG Walker (Feb 17, 2009)

AWWW..your girls love you..for breakfast.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Great photos...


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL! They've taken over! I hope you're in one piece!


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

SEE!? I TOLD everyone Tiels will take over the world! One Parront at a time. XD


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

RUN  Too cute


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Oh my! They look like they are going to tare your hairs off! What silly 'tiels you have.


----------



## derek (Dec 13, 2007)

thank you all yes i love my girls and of coarse they love me to bits


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

4LovelyTiels said:


> SEE!? I TOLD everyone Tiels will take over the world! One Parront at a time. XD


:rofl:

what great pics!


----------



## Coreyrox (Mar 9, 2009)

Your tiels are not tame at all. You really need to work on gettin those girls to be more social Just kidding of course. Wow your tiels are lovers for sure huh. What cuties!!!


----------

